# Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

This thread is the official and only FS thread going on in the Air Supsension forum.
This will help us eliminate all the FS ads through out the forum.
*The Rules:*
Only post FS stuff here.
Once it sells delete your post. If you do not know how please ask.
This will start over every three months.
*NO posting replies in here... IM, or e-mail the seller.* Any replies will be deleted immediately w/o any explanation. You may however post your classified thread in the normal classified forums and post here with a short description and a link to the thread.
 *NO MORE THAN 3 PICTURES*  If you have more pictures, please provide links to them
No pics over 640 pixels in height or width.
*DO NOT POST THE SAME ITEM FOR SALE MORE THAN ONCE*
*POSTS VIOLATING THESE RULES WILL BE DELETED WITHOUT NOTICE!*

*NOTE:*
This thread will be restarted every quarter (3 months). 
Q1 January - March
Q2 April - June
Q3 July - September
Q4 October - December


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 (dashrendar)*

Here's a link to my front and rear bags for the Mk 4 Jetta and Golf 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3548824 
700 plus actual shipping for people to lazy to click
1 Chrome Viair 380C 125 plus shipping
1 3 Gallon Black tank 25 plus shipping
*I know someone needs this, Priced it to move.*
*ANYONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
_Modified by Squillo at 4:49 PM 2-2-2008_


_Modified by Squillo at 5:20 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 (Squillo)*

FS: 1 pair easy street chapman struts, brand new. same ones on my b5.5
$400 shipped in the USA


----------



## 02riegergti (Jun 8, 2005)

*FS: Air Suspension kit fast bags complete kit in MA*

as the title states im selling my air ride kit. its in great shape i havent had a problem with it. gives you the lowest possible ride height and the highest all in one. im asking $1400 or possible trades i want another beater/ project car show me what you got. i will take small odds and ends. dvd/nav, wheel spacers, brake setups, tip, black headliners and pillars 
car rode like a cadillac and still handled very well and turned heads like you wouldnt believe
I NEED BRAKES FRONT AND REAR
5 gallon tank 
10 switches 
each wheel controlled separately. 
air ride tech digital gauge
viair chrome compressor.
front coilover bags and rear bags all in perfect shape
3/8'' lines


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

900
will fit b5 and b5.5 some audis too.


----------



## VdubbG (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*NOW TAKING REASONABLE OFFERS!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I used the air suspension on my 2000 Volkswagen Jetta. I had to sell the Jetta due to me going back to school. So I put the Jetta back to stock and sold it. I sold everything but the suspension. I had hoped to put another vdub on air. The front are Monroe strut bags. The rear are air cylinders. If you have any questions let me know. They were on my car for almost 10 months. The wheels on the car are 19x8.5 with a 235/35/19 tire on it. 
Thanks for looking.
575 shipped
Will work on MKIII Jetta (not sure about Golf); MKIV Jetta and Jetta wagon, Golf; New Beetle;

































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif*NOW TAKING REASONABLE OFFERS!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif





_Modified by VdubbG at 9:56 PM 1-31-2008_


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 (dashrendar)*

i have a set of 8, 3/8 valves from suicidedoor that have never been installed asking $200 obo shipped.
http://suicidedoors.com/38SMCV...).php


----------



## VentoVR6Qc (Jun 3, 2001)

FS: HPS struts and airbag for mk4, I put a deposit on a set to Eurojet and Joel told me they were suppose to ship them out this week. I put a 550$ deposit on it, all u need is to put 550$ more to get the set.
what i want from you: 450$ to cover the deposit i put on. (my lost is your gain)
reason why i don't want it anymore: took too long to get them so i got another airride system instead
any question feel free to call me anytime at 514-835-3732. I'm located in Canada but the HPS system will ship from Eurojet's shop
thanx


----------



## Silver01GLS (Jan 16, 2008)

*airlift bags for mk4*

i have a set of the airlift front adjustable struts and rear bags and brackets that I'm looking to sell. the front struts are almost brand new and have very few miles on them, the rears are older but work great. These were on the car(01 beetle) when i bought it and i just didn't like the whole air ride thing and have since swapped them out for my neuspeed race springs and a set of bilstein sports. I'm wanting $800 for both front and rear with buyer paying actual shipping. ask any questions.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

I have a pair of bagged front struts for a MKV GTI/Golf/Jetta. 
They are chassis tech bags, and come with air fittings for 3/8" air line.
The bags are brand new never been used just opened to take pictures.
*$775 plus shipping (or PM me your offers)*


----------



## xxp0werrangersxx (Aug 21, 2004)

*full bag setup except for rear bags!*









7 switch switchbox










_Modified by xxp0werrangersxx at 1:43 AM 3-1-2008_


----------



## seRpwr (Aug 4, 2007)

*might interest someone*

*SOLD*
i have a easy street 5 gallon tank i believe with 8 solenoids (they are chrome and i believe they say jefferson and the electron part says easy street): 4 comming off of the tank and then another set of 4 connected to them. it came out of a 02 eclipse. i have NO knowledge of this stuff but it was given to me so i guess ill sell it. dont know if its crap or what. its in really good shape. my cousin had it in his car for a short time till he totaled it... but just seeing if its crap/ worth selling/ or scrapping.
let me know. i have no idea with air ride stuff








just send me a PM $200 shipped lower 48 states fair?
















$200 shipped lower 48 STATES 
_Modified by seRpwr at 4:16 PM 3-18-2008_


_Modified by seRpwr at 7:07 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

"Increase your performance and lower your MKIV. The 9-way adjustable dampening air strut is just what you have been looking for. 100% bolt in design. Engineered to ride and perform better than a coil over set up, with the added benefit of adjustability! Built to handle the higher pressures of today's "fast bag" controllers, we warranty our struts to 180psi, and a one year on manufactures defects. Don't give up your drivability just to "dog leg"! Take control and roll low!"

Just the 2 front struts, brand new







All you need is some universal rear bags, switches, lines, compressor, and a tank and your set
$600 Shipped FIRM
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ©
-Dash


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 (dashrendar)*

~Easystreet Air Ride Kit~
































(2) New style Front 9-way dampening Air Struts, (2) Rear 2B6 extended Gen II bags and bolt in brackets. our fast F.B.S.S. air management system comprised of (8) Platinum Series 300psi chrome valves, (2) Dual Needle 200psi gauges, (4) switches for individual wheel control, chrome 200psi 100% duty cycle Viair compressor, 5 gallon (8) 1/2" ported air tank, all nickel plated push to connect fittings for leak free connections, emergency fill valve, drain ****, 175psi pressure switch, 40 ft of 1/2" D.O.T. approved air line for fast air transfer, 50 ft of 16 gauge wire, and our air line cutter for added ease of installation.
(1) Digital Control Panel - (1) Digital Control ECU - (5) Pezio Pressure Transducers - (2) Plug N Play Solenoid Harnesses - (1) Ethernet Cable - (4) 1/2" PTC to Transducer Fittings - (1) Inline Fuse Holder

*One touch ride height* Allows you to return to your ride programmed ride height without tapping switched and watching gauges. Whether your below, or above your height, just touch one button to return to return to your aligned height, and prevent tire wear.
*Auto ride height on start.* Will lift your vehicle to the programmed ride height with the start of the engine. This feature can be turned off, this is not available in some competitive products.
*Individual wheel control* Allows you to adjust each wheel separately. Also known as Front back side to side control.
*All inflate and deflate* buttons Also known as pancake control. Give you 4 wheel height control up and down with one switch.
*Accurate Manifold Mounted Transducers.* The most accurate pressure sensors come pre-mounted to the valves. This eliminates the risk of leaks, and makes for an easier install.
*Digital Volt Meter* Reads the vehicles voltage to help prolong equipment and battery life.
*Auto leak Detection* Will monitor all 4 corners, if a leak occurs, the system will automatically add air accordingly and warn you of a problem.
*Tuning Feature* Teaches the system the exact requirements to lift each wheel. Ensures that the auto ride height function is perfect every time.
*Only one wire to dash* Only one wire needs to run to the dash of the vehicle. No more running airlines, power lines. And wiring every switch independently. One wire does it all. 

















I just had the front struts replaced to the new style, which is more beefy. Only ~10k miles on the kit. The kit will sit on a 18" tire, and will go about an inch higher than stock if needed








Retail: $3075 shipped
~$2050 shipped~

E


----------



## ktec21 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 ([email protected])*

mk3-mk2-b3-b4 
front strut bag combo and rear cylinders
I have fit these on both mk3 jetta and a b4 passat wagon and have yet to finish either car and use them. I bought them used with inly 2000k mile son them and have put 0 on them myself







. Anyway I am doing A/R on my b5 wagon now so I have no use for these.
same make pic for reference...they look just like this *but with the correct front lower mount *for the mk3 chasis. I will have pics up soon.








just trying to get back what I paid $525


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_FS: 1 pair easy street chapman struts, brand new. same ones on my b5.5
$400 shipped in the USA


----------



## UbrGubr (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Air Suspension FS Thread January - March 2008 ([email protected])*

1 - Viair 400C compressor = $150 shipped
1 - Easy Street front strut bags for MKIV application = $475 shipped
Pictures are available upon request. PM me or you can email me at [email protected]


----------

